# Minimum feeder for 60 amp sub panel



## allbycode (Mar 21, 2013)

Installing a 60 amp sub panel about 50 ft from the service panel (200a). I was thinking 2 ser but an Associate told me a 6/3 romex would suffice. Conduit is impractical so routing cable would work better. I would appreciate any input as I am still leaning toward 2 ser.


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

As long as the load does not exceed 55 amps, the 6-3 with ground will be adequate. Copper costing what it does, the SER cable might be less expensive.


----------



## sons of zeus (Mar 2, 2013)

Can I use #2 copper to feed a 100amp? Or 125amp?


----------



## sons of zeus (Mar 2, 2013)

It's for residential service


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

open up your code book and look at 310.16.


If you don't have a code book, buy one.


----------

